# my indoor pond



## krisse13 (Aug 5, 2011)

hi there, here are some of the pictures that i took of my previous indoor pond and the one that i just finished to build 
the first picture is the old one 






start of the new one 













































































the complete set-up : 
preformed pond of atlantis(size = lenght 148cm x weidth96cm x deep 30cm)
filtering by eheim pro 700l/h
uv+ heating lamp = lucky reptile 70w
extra lamp(LED) by sera, daylight and moonlight 
hope you guys (and ladies) like it


----------



## harris (Aug 5, 2011)

Outstanding!! One of the nicest indoor setups I've ever seen. Heck, your old one was gorgeous!


----------



## LindaF (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! I even thought the old pond was great.
I am jealous.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, really nice!


----------



## kameya (Aug 5, 2011)

Excellent works... ^_^


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 5, 2011)

That is awesome...


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, i have never seen anything like that before! bravo!!!!!! my vet. has one in his liviving room but i have never seen it. wow, great job. love the last pic. americas next top model! cute thanks, lindy


----------



## Guggie (Aug 5, 2011)

Only one of the pics is working for me... that happening to anyone else? Well the one pic looks very good!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome, great job!


----------



## jackrat (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope,I can see them all. Looks great!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 5, 2011)

it looks like a "zen garden" great work!!


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, I wish I was this good and building stuff. Excellent job.


----------



## AshleyJones (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW, thats Awesome!


----------



## hoopalou (Aug 5, 2011)

Amazing work! I am soooo impressed and inspired.... it is beautiful as well as functional.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 5, 2011)

That's the nicest indoor turtle pond I have ever seen. How are you filtering it? I didn't see that part in the tutorial.


----------



## ascott (Aug 5, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!! I also love the little turtle footprints in the sand.....very fun


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!!! (yes, even the old one! )
I'm jealous! I wish I had the skills to make something like that!


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is amazing!!! It show's how much you love your turtle. Years ago I used to take in a lot of neglected water turtles, and sometimes I see people dumping a water turtle in the pond near where I live. Then I see something like this and my faith in the humal species is restored.


----------



## krisse13 (Aug 5, 2011)

hey , thanx to all the beautifull comments!! if i have the time i will take more pics !
filtering the water is with an external filter of eheim pro ... 700liters /h i don't know how much it is in gallons because in europe we use liters


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2011)

I though the old one looked good, but the new one looks even better. I am suitably impressed with your pond.


----------



## krisse13 (Aug 6, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, i have never seen anything like that before! bravo!!!!!! my vet. has one in his liviving room but i have never seen it. wow, great job. love the last pic. americas next top model! cute thanks, lindy



do you mean this picture


----------



## Weldd (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow. Incredibly cool!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW, Nice job.


----------

